# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Wooden floor for garden shed

## jeremy

Hi all, 
I've got a small prefab garden shed I'm putting up (3mx1.5m).  It will be over concrete, however the concrete is sloping (it slopes away from the house and retaining wall) and so I'm making a small treated pine frame & floor on which the shed will fit. 
However I'm wondering what to do with the floor.  I was going to simply make the frame and then sit some plywood on top and then the shed on top of that.  However the edge of the plywood will then sit outside the shed slightly and would then get some moisture on it. 
Is there any other way of doing it or using another material for the floor? 
Thanks,
Jeremy

----------


## atregent

Coudn't you make the frame out of treated pine, put the shed on the directly on the frame and then use ply inside? Or you could use marine ply, that should stand up the the elements.

----------


## sundancewfs

I put a wooden (green tongue) floor in mine. works great. http://picasaweb.google.com/sundancewfs/GardenShed#

----------


## sundancewfs

Oh.... with a strip of malthoid around the edge.

----------


## jeremy

> Oh.... with a strip of malthoid around the edge.

  I've never used this product.  Did you place the shed on it?   
Thanks,
Jeremy

----------


## sundancewfs

Its basically brick dampcourse. It comes from mitre10, bunnings or other hardware stores. Its a bit expensive so if you have any friends in the bricklaying trade, try and get a short bit off them, rather than buying a new roll. Its about 125mm (5") wide and is like a bitumised paper/fabric. If you look closely at some of those pics you can see That it extends down the side (its the black strip around the edge) I folded about 1/2 of it over the edge and stapled it in place then sat the shed on top of that. It extends about 50mm in from inside of the wall. You could then fold it up against the inside of the wall and you would effectivley have a z-flashing that would stop the water coming into the shed as well as protecting the edge of the ply. I havent folded mine up and with some solid rain, had no leaks. Hope this helps.

----------


## jeremy

Thanks for this, it sounds like the way I'll do it to. 
Cheers,
Jeremy

----------


## sundancewfs

jeremy, I did notice some heavy embossed plastic type brick dampcouse stuff at a hardware store the otherday too, that might be cheaper and would work just as well.

----------


## Shrek3

> I put a wooden (green tongue) floor in mine. works great. http://picasaweb.google.com/sundancewfs/GardenShed#

  Excellent work!!. For my garden shed, I was torn between concrete vs wooden floor for sometime until I saw your shed. You have posted great pictures. This has helped me in my final decision in a flash. Thanks a lot.  :2thumbsup:

----------

